# How to add more icons to sidebar in samsung galaxy note 10.1



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello tech guys,


I have Samsung Galaxy note 10.1 
was using the multi window option to split the screen,
since this option is useful, I was looking to get more icons that I most need to use into the (tray) sidebar, I tried to edit, but can't find any additiona option to add my optional icons that i need to use,


I guess there would be some tricks to adjust the default sidebar to add/remove icons into the sidebar tray,
Kindly advise, with many thanks in advance.. 


Merry X'mas & Very Happy New Year 2015 ahead for all Tech Guys.. members and staff, very much appreaciate your kind assistance and effective help.
best regards.


----------



## YOCS (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a Galaxy Note 2 and I have tried what you are trying to do but, I think your limited only to the apps that are compatible with the Multi-Window split screen option. When you hit edit what you see is what you get.


----------

